# Cancelled HGVC timeshare to buy resale?



## alexxaannder (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi All,

After reading multiple threads regarding HGVC, per the contract I had 10 days to cancel my timeshare contract, I signed 7/5 and sent a letter to the person this morning via next day air.

I'm looking into purchasing somewhere 5k+points every year HGVC and I contacted time share brokers, they did provide credentials and they mentioned they're HGVC preferred brokers/resellers..

Any tip you guys can give me so I can get a cheaper rescaled HGVC?

Thanks !


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 7, 2016)

First of all - I would not buy anything for awhile.  HGVC is a fine product, but there are lots of good systems out there, and it would be in your best interest to investigate the resale market, and all your options, before you buy something.

Chances are, what you would buy today, and what you would buy in 6 months, is not the same thing, and in the long run, you will be happier if you spend some time doing research and asking questions before you buy again.

TUG can help with that.

I'd start with these questions to focus your goals:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208742


----------



## onenotesamba (Jul 7, 2016)

Denise is correct--there will always, always, always be timeshares available for you to purchase on the resale market.  Best to spend the time doing thorough research, and you've totally landed in the right place to start educating yourself about the ins-and-outs of HGVC, as well as the other systems that are out there.

When you've got a firm sense of what you want to buy, if it turns out to be HGVC, most people on this board would recommend Judi Kozlowski (www.judikoz.com), Seth Nock (www.sellingtimeshares.net) or Syed Sarmad (advantagevacation.com).  There are other reputable agents out there, too, though.  Personally, I got my units from sellers on eBay, but only after coming back here and doing a thorough search on the sellers and their closing companies to make sure I wasn't getting scammed.

But, like I said--do as much research as you can before buying anything.


----------



## alexxaannder (Jul 7, 2016)

Thank you Denise and Samba.

Both of your insights are very useful to my question. I have researched time-shares for quite some time now and figured out HGVC is the one for me. Due to the options of converting to HHonors, RCI trouble free, and the borrow/rollover points. However, I never looked at the resale options of HGVC as I was looking for other perks such as Elite membership, but it seems like there are ways to work on that. 

 I will look into eBay.

Another question : do you think there's any issues when I sent my physical letter for cancellation of the contract?


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 7, 2016)

alexxaannder said:


> I signed 7/5 and sent a letter to the *person *this morning via *next day air*.



It sounds like you sent it to the person (or the sales office) with whom you dealt, and you may not have used U.S. Mail. That's prolly a mistake and won't work.

The instructions in your contract likely gives the address of a corporate office and tells you to use U.S. Mail. USPS Priority Mail would be okay, but Fed-X, UPS or some other delivery service would not. You must follow instructions in your contract to the letter and not something you devise on your own.

If you follow the instructions, HGVC will honor the cancellation. Generally speaking, HGVC is a class act with uniformly high-quality resorts and a system that is flexible and, for the most part, consumer-friendly. They will do the right thing.
.

.


----------



## alexxaannder (Jul 8, 2016)

Talent312 said:


> It sounds like you sent it to the person (or the sales office) with whom you dealt, and you may not have used U.S. Mail. That's prolly a mistake and won't work.
> 
> The instructions in your contract likely gives the address of a corporate office and tells you to use U.S. Mail. USPS Priority Mail would be okay, but Fed-X, UPS or some other delivery service would not. You must follow instructions in your contract to the letter and not something you devise on your own.
> 
> ...


I did send it to a corporate office that was mentioned in the contract. Nothing in the contract mention anything regarding USPS as a carrier usage..?


----------



## presley (Jul 8, 2016)

alexxaannder said:


> I did send it to a corporate office that was mentioned in the contract. Nothing in the contract mention anything regarding USPS as a carrier usage..?



Then don't worry about it. Many times the cancellation rules explicitly say it has to be sent USPS to a particular address. If you followed everything that it said in regards to cancellation, you have no concerns.


----------



## PearlCity (Jul 8, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> First of all - I would not buy anything for awhile.  HGVC is a fine product, but there are lots of good systems out there, and it would be in your best interest to investigate the resale market, and all your options, before you buy something.
> 
> Chances are, what you would buy today, and what you would buy in 6 months, is not the same thing, and in the long run, you will be happier if you spend some time doing research and asking questions before you buy again.
> 
> ...


I agree with this advice. I came to this forum thinking I wanted to buy HGVC and ended up buying WorldMark instead.   HGVC is a good product but there are lots of fees rescue points, make reservations outside of your home week and convert points. I also like Worldmark ability to trade onto RCI and Interval International.  

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## alexxaannder (Jul 8, 2016)

presley said:


> Then don't worry about it. Many times the cancellation rules explicitly say it has to be sent USPS to a particular address. If you followed everything that it said in regards to cancellation, you have no concerns.





Thank you for the reply! Do you know by any chance how would I find out if my contract is cancelled ?

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexxaannder (Jul 8, 2016)

PearlCity said:


> I agree with this advice. I came to this forum thinking I wanted to buy HGVC and ended up buying WorldMark instead.   HGVC is a good product but there are lots of fees rescue points, make reservations outside of your home week and convert points. I also like Worldmark ability to trade onto RCI and Interval International.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk





HGVC does have a lot of fees that sucks. 59 to book, 289 to exchange in RCI. But it almost seems like a better option to pay cash for open season(which works for me because I'm a last minute planner). Converting your points does suck !

I'm looking into world mark right now , but if you can summarize why you chose world mark vs HGVC.thatd be awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 8, 2016)

alexxaannder said:


> Thank you for the reply! Do you know by any chance how would I find out if my contract is cancelled ?



Not really. They are responsible under state law to effect the rescission. They are NOT, however required to notify the (former) buyer of either the progress or the completion of the rescission. 

You'll know for sure when the refund of the down payment appears in your credit card account. Possibly the salesperson may call to try to 'save the sale' and talk you out of rescinding by adding more bonuses or otherwise sweetening the pot. That would give you a clue that the letter has been delivered if you didn't send it 'return receipt'. HGVC is a class act, unlike some other TS outfits I won't name. They won't mess with your rescission.

Depending on where you are in your credit card's billing cycle, it could take up to 45 days for the refund.

Jim


----------



## alexxaannder (Jul 8, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> Not really. They are responsible under state law to effect the rescission. They are NOT, however required to notify the (former) buyer of either the progress or the completion of the rescission.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thank you so much for all the insights sir! I love this forum and I'll be using this to looking forward purchasing a timeshare soon! 

Mainly interested in HGVC and looking into WorldMark right now. 

All positive things are said regarding HGVC except the fees and it's a must buy resale only. Sadly I won't be able to use any points till next year if I was able to get a timeshare but that's a-okay I guess. Still trying to search up information for WM  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 8, 2016)

alexxaannder said:


> TSadly I won't be able to use any points till next year if I was able to get a timeshare but that's a-okay I guess. Still trying to search up information for WM
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Next year is pretty realistic.  Some sellers / brokers move pretty quick but some sellers, while others can take their time..

Just depends how anxious they are are to complete the sale..

Buying later in the year can work to your advantage, as people may have used their 2016 points, and be trying to avoid paying the 2017 MF...


----------



## alexxaannder (Jul 8, 2016)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Next year is pretty realistic.  Some sellers / brokers move pretty quick but some sellers, while others can take their time..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thank you for the tip!! That is one of my concern regarding the MF when I purchase a resale. 

I found an interesting deal annual 5k HGVC points for 3550. But I've read people literally getting a good deal for >1000 with 5k+points like jeez!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 8, 2016)

alexxaannder said:


> Thank you for the tip!! That is one of my concern regarding the MF when I purchase a resale.
> 
> I found an interesting deal annual 5k HGVC points for 3550. But I've read people literally getting a good deal for >1000 with 5k+points like jeez!
> 
> ...


*IMHO  do not buy a gold unit * Spend a little more upfront and buy a platinum week in vegas or orlando  You'll get 4800 pts for a 1 bd or 7000 pts for a 2 bd   but pay the same MFs that the gold owners pay for their weeks but they only get 3500 & 5000 pts.  So over time their cost / points is much higher than a platinum owner.

Good Luck


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 8, 2016)

For this year, and heck, maybe ongoing- rent. Check the marketplace, or over at www.owners.com or on redweek. You can often rent for less than MF, and no buy-in cost. There is a forum for last minute rentals that are maximum $100/night. What's not to like!


----------



## presley (Jul 8, 2016)

alexxaannder said:


> I'm looking into world mark right now , but if you can summarize why you chose world mark vs HGVC.thatd be awesome!



I was a happy owner of both. I downsized and let me WorldMark go, only because I was using HGVC more. I have HGVC local affiliates which gives me more benefits that I can and do use. 

From strictly a number of resorts and financial perspective, Worldmark wins. It was hard for me to let it go, but when I really spent time thinking of what my future plans were, I was going to continue to use my HGVC affiliates. I want to timeshare less and camp/cruise more, so I needed to cut back. 

I actually highly recommend owning both if you will use both a lot. If you won't use HGVC for HGVC stays, it is way too expensive to own. If you think you'll use it once in a while, Worldmark trades easily to HGVC with advanced planning and even with paying RCI fees, you'll still come out ahead.


----------



## alexxaannder (Jul 8, 2016)

Bill4728 said:


> *IMHO  do not buy a gold unit * Spend a little more upfront and buy a platinum week in vegas or orlando  You'll get 4800 pts for a 1 bd or 7000 pts for a 2 bd   but pay the same MFs that the gold owners pay for their weeks but they only get 3500 & 5000 pts.  So over time their cost / points is much higher than a platinum owner.
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck





I still don't understand how the plat and gold works. It shows point system requirement pay more for platinum compared to gold. 

Also just to clarify gold members can only book on the weeks that's listed right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexxaannder (Jul 8, 2016)

presley said:


> I was a happy owner of both. I downsized and let me WorldMark go, only because I was using HGVC more. I have HGVC local affiliates which gives me more benefits that I can and do use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thank you sir ! As a resort wise, WorldMark appears better for me

How are MF comparable with WorldMark vs HGVC? I could purchase both timeshare however the MF worries me yearly 

The only thing that's pulling me through. HGVC is that the HHONORS, I've used Hilton quite a lot for work and leisure but not sure if it's worth moving away from Hilton




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 8, 2016)

alexxaannder said:


> I still don't understand how the plat and gold works. It shows point system requirement pay more for platinum compared to gold.
> 
> Also just to clarify gold members can only book on the weeks that's listed right?
> 
> ...





No, points are points.  Gold members can book platinum season, it just costs them more, probably have to borrow, and they pay the same fees.  With platinum you can stretch your point use by booking gold season, get 10 days.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexxaannder (Jul 8, 2016)

SmithOp said:


> No, points are points.  Gold members can book platinum season, it just costs them more, probably have to borrow, and they pay the same fees.  With platinum you can stretch your point use by booking gold season, get 10 days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk





Oh thank you for clarification! That's what I figured in a way but couldn't find the answer.

Once again THANK YOU EVERYONE. Loving this forum day by day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 8, 2016)

By booking less than a week, you can stretch points & stay anywhere, anytime.

Also:  With HGVC, 'tis better to be a borrower than a banker.
Borrowing from a future year is free+automatic (as needed).
Banking points costs $$ and requires a bit of advance planning.


.


----------



## rahulgopi (Jul 8, 2016)

I own 22K worldmark account.  Nothing beats the flexibility of Worldmark account.  I usually sell around 12K credits to cover a chunk of my worldmark MF and use the rest for exchanges / resort stay.   It trades great in II and RCI.

That being said, I just got a 7K platinum HGVC account. I am planning to use this for HGVC stays esp in Hawaii.  Most hilton resorts have once in 4 rule for hawaii , so owning hgvc makes more sense for my stays in hawaii.


----------



## PearlCity (Jul 8, 2016)

alexxaannder said:


> HGVC does have a lot of fees that sucks. 59 to book, 289 to exchange in RCI. But it almost seems like a better option to pay cash for open season(which works for me because I'm a last minute planner). Converting your points does suck !
> 
> I'm looking into world mark right now , but if you can summarize why you chose world mark vs HGVC.thatd be awesome!
> 
> ...


I like that worldmark is simple. No home resort-book any for a week in red season 13 months out. No worrying about borrowing or banking -credits are good for 2 years from date of issue. There are bonus times like HGVC as well. 

What I like most was the variety of locations for worldmark- Seattle, Tahoe, Whistler, Anahiem, San Diego, Oregon Coast, West Yellowstone, Hawaii etc and the ability to trade in Interval and RCI. I own 10,000 credits which gets me a 2 bedroom in about half the resorts. Maintenance fees are about $700ish with a 5 percent cap on increases. 

Www.wmowners.com is a great resource. I asked a lot of questions there before buying. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## alexxaannder (Jul 9, 2016)

Talent312 said:


> By booking less than a week, you can stretch points & stay anywhere, anytime.
> 
> Also:  With HGVC, 'tis better to be a borrower than a banker.
> Borrowing from a future year is free+automatic (as needed).
> ...




Once again thank you for the tip! I was actually aiming to do annual 5800, are there really occasions I need more points than 5800? I guess it really depends on my traveling however.

Ive heard two different side - Book longer supposedly was better now booking less than a week is better?  Guess ill have to do more research on that!


----------



## alexxaannder (Jul 9, 2016)

PearlCity said:


> I like that worldmark is simple. No home resort-book any for a week in red season 13 months out. No worrying about borrowing or banking -credits are good for 2 years from date of issue. There are bonus times like HGVC as well.
> 
> What I like most was the variety of locations for worldmark- Seattle, Tahoe, Whistler, Anahiem, San Diego, Oregon Coast, West Yellowstone, Hawaii etc and the ability to trade in Interval and RCI. I own 10,000 credits which gets me a 2 bedroom in about half the resorts. Maintenance fees are about $700ish with a 5 percent cap on increases.
> 
> ...



How is the booking with worldmark though? Do they contact RCI on your behalf as well?


----------



## PearlCity (Jul 9, 2016)

alexxaannder said:


> How is the booking with worldmark though? Do they contact RCI on your behalf as well?


Depending on resort size it can be hard during xmas/new years and summers. But I've been able to get what I want via waitlist. A 3 bedroom at Yellowstone in summer might be hard. Hawaii is generally hard (but easy to trade to). You probably won't get the 1 or 2 oceanfront rooms at Seaside Oregon but you'll get into the resort. 

If you are resale you can join RCI and II on your own for the annual fee and it's linked to your account once everything is set up.  

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bnoble (Jul 9, 2016)

alexxaannder said:


> Ive heard two different side - Book longer supposedly was better now booking less than a week is better?  Guess ill have to do more research on that!



It depends on what you want. We don't really consider anything less than a week a "vacation."


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 9, 2016)

alexxaannder said:


> Once again thank you for the tip! I was actually aiming to do annual 5800, are there really occasions I need more points than 5800? I guess it really depends on my traveling however.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive heard two different side - Book longer supposedly was better now booking less than a week is better?  Guess ill have to do more research on that!





Monday-Thur nights are half the point cost of weekend nights, if you live close to a HGVC location you can do two weekday getaways for the point cost of one full week.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 9, 2016)

alexxaannder said:


> I've heard two different sides - Book longer supposedly was better; now booking less than a week is better?  Guess ill have to do more research on that!



Confession: Living in Florida, it's rather easy for me to pop into a resort for a weekday getaway, which can almost double vacation time. OTOH, if one must travel from a long distance, longer stays make more sense.

One nice thing for HGVC's resale buyers: They get eggsactly the same features as retail owners,* including use of Hilton's corporate RCI account in which a booking does not require an advance deposit, future-year stays draw  current year points (w/o banking), and the cost-in-points is quite reasonable.

*_Resale points do not count for elite status, which isn't 'all that' anyway._
.


----------



## alexxaannder (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm stuck in two options right now.

2 BR 5000 points GOLD, $3550 , maintenance fee 855

1 BR Platinum 4800 points, $6000, maintenance fee 581

Now the bedroom is really not what I'm worried about, 1 bedroom is perfectly fine for my for my "home" resort. As most likely I'll be using points for float around HGVC resorts. My next goal of stay is either Italy or Hawaii.. 

I am in no rush but would want to start using points at least by beginning of year next year.. 

Any opinion peeps?


----------



## Xpat (Jul 9, 2016)

alexxaannder said:


> I'm stuck in two options right now.
> 
> 2 BR 5000 points GOLD, $3550 , maintenance fee 855
> 
> ...



The way I'd look at this is you'd be saving $274 per year in maintenance fees for an extra outlay of $2450. That's a return of 11% on that extra "investment", so I'd go with the 4800 point contract in this case.


----------



## alexxaannder (Jul 9, 2016)

jpl88 said:


> The way I'd look at this is you'd be saving $274 per year in maintenance fees for an extra outlay of $2450. That's a return of 11% on that extra "investment", so I'd go with the 4800 point contract in this case.





That's what I figured as well. As many mentioned upfront for this platinum would've been better.

Do you think the price of this specific resale is high?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xpat (Jul 9, 2016)

alexxaannder said:


> That's what I figured as well. As many mentioned upfront for this platinum would've been better.
> 
> Do you think the price of this specific resale is high?
> 
> ...





It looks about right to me if it includes all HGVC transfer fees and through a reputable seller


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alexxaannder (Jul 9, 2016)

jpl88 said:


> It looks about right to me if it includes all HGVC transfer fees and through a reputable seller
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





I'm working with Advantage vacation , I'm inquiring if the price includes the 1850 that he's mentioning to activate the HGVC, escrow fees, etc

I'm also hoping that there's no MF for this year then it would've been a great deal  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GT75 (Jul 9, 2016)

alexxaannder said:


> I'm stuck in two options right now.
> 
> Any opinion peeps?



This previous thread has a HGVC cost comparision spreadsheet. http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=242429


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 9, 2016)

alexxaannder said:


> I'm working with Advantage vacation , I'm inquiring if the price includes the 1850 that he's mentioning to activate the HGVC, escrow fees, etc
> ;
> I'm also hoping that there's no MF for this year then it would've been a great deal lk



Didn't someone mention that Judi or Seth are honest brokers, TUGgers, and won't screw you? If not they should have.


----------



## onenotesamba (Jul 9, 2016)

Yeah, I mentioned that.  I also mentioned Advantage, because they've got a great reputation, as well.

I think the basic premise of buying HGVC is that you want the greatest number of points, at the lowest initial purchase price, at a property with a very low maintenance fee.  For me that would mean never, ever buying anything other than a platinum week.  

But, I have to say, I'm confused by the OP's strategy on this.  One minute he's sold on Worldmark, and the next, he's contemplating buying 5,000 points for a gold week with a high membership fee (or at least higher-than-necessary) in HGVC.

I'd go back to the earliest posts on this thread, if I were you.  I don't think you know enough about what you're thinking about buying to get the best deal for what you're paying.  I lurked on this board for six months, and then engaged with folks on this board for another six months, before I made my initial HGVC purchase.  And I learned a lot about Worldmark and Wyndham and Marriott in that time.  I got great advice (and differing perspectives) from folks like JSperling and Jason on these boards, so when I eventually bought, I have no regrets about my choices.

But, you know, do whatever you want.


----------



## presley (Jul 10, 2016)

alexxaannder said:


> I'm stuck in two options right now.



Why are you stuck with 2 options? There are hundreds of resale contracts right now.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 10, 2016)

alexxaannder said:


> I'm stuck in two options right now.
> 
> 2 BR 5000 points GOLD, $3550 , maintenance fee 855
> 
> ...




Have you check the point charts for the resorts in Italy and Hawaii?  I am not familiar with Italy, but some of the resorts in Hawaii require more points per night.. especially if you want a ocean view.  

You can certainly find rooms in Hawaii for 4800 points, but they may be less plentiful and harder to reserve.


----------



## haras (Jul 11, 2016)

*Resale*



alexxaannder said:


> That's what I figured as well. As many mentioned upfront for this platinum would've been better.
> 
> Do you think the price of this specific resale is high?
> 
> ...



I'm new, too, but I'm in escrow for a 4800 platinum contract and pretty sure I'm paying $3500.  It's through Seth nock and he's pretty nice so send him an email
And tell him Sarah sent you.


----------



## alexxaannder (Jul 11, 2016)

haras said:


> I'm new, too, but I'm in escrow for a 4800 platinum contract and pretty sure I'm paying $3500.  It's through Seth nock and he's pretty nice so send him an email
> 
> And tell him Sarah sent you.





Can you include his email? I'll hit him up now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

